# Ras les couettes



## Emily (25 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour les filles,

Je suis fatiguée d'un petit dont je vous ai déjà parlé ( diarrhée pendant plus d'un an sans que cela n'inquiète les parents, problème acquisition de la propreté ...)
Voilà depuis plusieurs semaines sur 5 jours de garde maximum 2 jours où le petit me demande d'aller aux toilettes, même si je lui demande toutes les heures, me dit pas envie et  fait tout le temps sur lui. 
Évidemment j'ai peu de change.
Vendredi il est reparti en couche et sans t shirt car je n'en n'avait pas d'autres.
Et bien le papa m'a demandé de lui remettre celui qui était mouillé de pipi pour repartir car il était venu avec son tricycle, je lui ai répondu ce n'est pas hygiénique 😡
Aujourd'hui idem plus de vêtements propres il va repartir en couche et encore une fois, un t-shirt, 3 caleçons et 3 shorts pour la journée.
Je précise le petit a 2ans1/2 et entre a l'école en septembre il fallait donc se dépêcher pour qu'il ne porte plus de couches alors qu'il n'était pas prêt.
Mon contrat s'arrête jeudi soir.
J'espère que tout ira bien pour l'école 
Heureuse d'arrêter avec les parents avec qui il n'y a AUCUNE communication depuis deux ans 1/2.
Avez vous eu ce genre d'expérience ?


----------



## nounoucat1 (25 Juillet 2022)

Ah mais non quelque soit l'âge je procède à l'inverse si le petit commence à aller au pot il porte une couche culotte qui évite d'abîmer la couche au passage au pot. Je donne au petit la petite consigne réussir à laisser la couche bien sèche. Quand environ 10j sont passés sans rien dans la couche ni pipi ni caca j'ôte la couche du petit. 
Je trouve que pour une assmat ça n'est pas possible d'oter la couche avant que le petit sache faire au pot. Quand les parents veulent cette idée la couche ôtée avant d'être capable de faire au pot ils le font le week end ou durant leurs vacances.


----------



## Emily (25 Juillet 2022)

Non ici les parents ont voulu lui mettre des caleçons tout de suite, je leur ai expliqué ma façon de procéder et que j'ai toujours fait depuis 12 ans mais ils n'ont rien voulu savoir. Ils savent mieux que tout le monde 
Maintenant marché arrière puisqu'ils ont voulu aller trop vite.
Sa couche lors de la sieste était sèche depuis un bon moment et là la couche est pleine après chaque sieste.
Je ne devrai pas m"inquiéter vu que le contrat s'arrête mais ça m'embête pour le petit le pauvre.


----------



## Titine15 (25 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Alors moi j'ai.le même genre de parents, eh bien je ne m'inquiète pas du tout. C'est leur pb l'entrée à l'école. Ils verront bien en.septembre. moi je finis vendredi avec le petit. Je ne me prends pas du tout la tête pour 5 jours 
Bonne après-midi


----------



## Emily (25 Juillet 2022)

Titine 15 je suis bien d'accord avec toi.
Mais bon laisser partir le soir le petit en couche ça m'embête.
Je pense qu'au premier accident je vais mettre une couche culotte ça sera plus simple.


----------



## nounoucat1 (25 Juillet 2022)

C'est très facile jusqu'à jeudi mettre une couche pour que le petit parte avec un vêtement sec le soir


----------



## Mayalabeille (25 Juillet 2022)

Il semblerait que ce soit une nouvelle méthode : ôter la couche de l'enfant même s'il n'est pas prêt. L'enfant est sensé apprendre/comprendre en 2-3 jours que se faire dessus c'est pas top et qu'il est "capable" de maîtriser pipi et caca.🤔

Une maman m'a demandé de la mettre en pratique. Je lui ai répondu que c'était plutôt brutal comme méthode et que son petit n'était pas prêt (dans la journée oui mais surtout pas pour la sieste). Mais il fallait absolument l'acquisition de la propreté pour entrer à l'école. J'ai eu beau expliquer, argumenter, le confort de l'enfant,... elle ne voulait rien entendre. J'ai donc mis en place sa méthode un vendredi. Dans la journée tout se passait bien, il allait de lui même au pot mais pour la sieste ça a été une autre histoire. Il s'est fait dessus, trempé des pieds à la tête et a très peu dormi. La soirée a été compliqué pour les parents qui devaient sortir car avec la fatigue, le petit a été compliqué à gérer. La maman a enfin entendu que le temps de repos de son enfant est bien plus important que de l'obliger à se réveiller pour aller au pot pendant qu'il dort. Elle a opté pour laisser le temps au temps. D'autant plus que c'est un gros dormeur (au minimum 3 heures). Il ne pourra faire d'aussi grosses siestes à l'école.


----------



## Mayalabeille (25 Juillet 2022)

Petit conseil : le remettre en couche dès que tu vois que tu ne pourras pas pouvoir au prochain accident.


----------



## Emily (25 Juillet 2022)

Mayalabeille c'est ce que je vais faire demain au moins le soir il repartira habillé et non plus en couche sans t-shirt ni chaussettes.


----------



## Tatynou1 (25 Juillet 2022)

la petite que j'accueille (3 ans 1/2) rentre à l'école en septembre.
Elle est "propre" depuis longtemps : culotte dans la journée et couche sèche pour la sieste.
Mais les PE m'ont demander de lui mettre une couche le soir quand elle part de chez moi car "_*caca c'est avec Papa !!!! ET DANS la couche*_ !!!!
allez comprendre pfffffffffffffff


----------



## Emily (25 Juillet 2022)

Comme je m'en doutais ce soir le pauvre est reparti en couche uniquement car son stock de vêtements était épuisé.
Sa maman a osé me dire "et son t-shirt de ce matin ??" Je lui ai répondu qu'il était mouillé et n'avait qu'un autre t-shirt celui ci était mouillé aussi. 
Elle me retorque chez nous et chez ses grands parents ils demandent et il n"y a pas d'accidents.
Ce que les parents ne comprennent pas c'est qu'il est perturbé car pour lui à la rentrée Tatie va venir le chercher à l'école , à se demander si ils ont expliqué qu'il n'ira plus chez moi. C'est moi qui lui explique comment ses journées vont se dérouleront qu'ils ne viendra plus a la maison.
Je pense qu'en faisant pipi sur lui il se dit qu'il va passer plus de temps avec moi 🥺


----------



## angèle1982 (25 Juillet 2022)

Certains parents sont zinzins vous avez de beaux spécimens là les filles ! il y a 1an 1/2 je me suis pris la tête avec les parents d'une petite ils ont fait tout et n'importe quoi les fesses à l'air chez eux et chez mamie le mercredi (pas question ici) elle avait toujours la couche à la sieste chez moi mais qui restait sèche et quelques accidents donc pas question de laver mes draps et dans la journée elle allait au pot toute seule et plus de couches ici je pense que les PE me racontaient des conneries bref elle a passé sa première année de maternelle mais je sais que la nuit il y a encore la couche et quelques accidents à l'école c'est la première fois que j'ai dû batailler avec les PE pour la propreté avec les autres çà allait toujours bien !!! ils veulent aller trop vite après qu'ils en assument les conséquences ... là mon petit bonhomme n'a pas "décidé" donc à voir !!!


----------



## caninou (25 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir,
il n'y a plus d'obligation que l'enfant soit propre pour rentrer à l'école, depuis la  loi de juillet 2019 et l'obligation scolaire à partir de trois ans et même si les enfants atteignent l'âge de 3 ans dans le courant de l'année scolaire les écoles sont dans l'obligation de les prendre. Donc, je ne comprends pas le stress des parents. Ceci dit, j'espère que l'éducation nationale a prévu le personnel (je me marre) car ils vont en avoir du boulot avec des petits qui ne sont pas propres. Pour le coup, je plains tout le monde, les enseignants qui vont se retrouver avec des enfants pas en adéquation avec l'école, les Atsem qui vont baigner dans le linge sale et surtout les petits bouts que l'on va montrer du doigt car pas propres. Je sais le tableau est noir, si je puis me permettre, mais je doute que tout soit tout rose pour tout le monde.


----------



## Capri95 (25 Juillet 2022)

@Tatynou1 
C'est pas possible cette situation, cette petite à acquis la propreté. Pourquoi lui remettre une couche, bien au contraire cela la dévalorise ! pourquoi lui faire faire son caca dans la couche ?? il a un "pet au casque" ☹️😥🤔 le père.
La petite ne le demande pas alors pourquoi lui imposer ?
Je suis certaine qu'elle peut faire ses selles dans le pot voir sur le toilette avec un réducteur. C'est sur que c'est plus facile d'enlever une couche et la jeter, que de nettoyer une culotte.. surtout le soir après le travail. 
Et j'ajouterai pour terminer le manque de temps pour aller au toilette avec elle et d'être patient(e)


----------



## Tatynou1 (25 Juillet 2022)

@Capri95 
pourquoi lui remettre la couche ??? ...
Je pense que parce que c'est plus simple pour lui !!!
il rentre , colle la p'tite devant un dessin animé le temps de préparer à manger (ou autre ......) et puis quand caca est fait, il la change !
c'est surement moins compliqué pour lui que d'attendre qu'elle fasse dans les wc ... je sais pas ...
en 1 an 1/2 d'accueil elle n'a fait caca qu'UNE seule fois avec moi ! et elle a hurlé ! j'ai pas compris pourquoi !
Je pense qu'il y a un souci "psychologique" ....
mais bon si il ne se donne pas la peine de s'occuper un peu de sa fille bahhh....c'est pas mon problème ....
j'ai fait ma part de boulot si les PE suivent pas c'est grave mais je ne me stresse plus ...


----------



## Capri95 (25 Juillet 2022)

PFFF.. la propreté et l'école..
Il n'y a pas assez d'atsem pour pouvoir pallier à ce soucis.
Un exemple : mon fils 3 ans à l'époque, a demandé à aller aux toilettes, l'atsem débordée n'a pas pu l'emmener à temps, résultat mon fils c'est fait pipi dessus.. le pire dans tout ça c'est que j'ai eu un remontrance de son maître.. " la bonne blague" 
bonjour la confiance en soit.. pour le petit.. 
Que l'état recrute bon sang !! après c'est mal payé, pas beaucoup d'heure et j'en passe, le métier n'est pas valorisé à son juste titre ! C'est un peu comme nous ! plusieurs fois j'ai été tenté par le métier, mais voilà trop d'incertitude..


----------



## Nanou91 (25 Juillet 2022)

J'avais une petite qui comprenait plein de choses donc je lui répétais régulièrement que maintenant c'était une grande fille qui allait entrer à l'école et que je serais contente de la voir arriver sans la couche... Et régulièrement je lui répétais.
Un matin, le père arrive, sa fille dans un bras et une couche dans l'autre main. Il me dit : "elle n'a pas voulu mettre sa couche ce matin pour venir donc je n'ai pas le temps de batailler, si vous pouvez lui mettre...."
J'ai félicité la petite, lui ai dit que j'étais très contente et que bien sûr que non on n'allait plus la mettre la couche.
Il y a eu un ou deux accidents les jours suivants et c'est tout. Elle a été propre quasiment du jour au lendemain.

Une autre fois, un petit garçon qui trainait un peu des pieds pour le pot ou les toilettes. Un matin, le père arrive et me dit : "ça y est, M est propre, plus de couches". Sachant que jusqu'à la veille c'était loin d'être le cas. Je dis au papa : "et comme ça, dans la nuit ?"
La papa (Militaire de carrière) me dit : "oui, y'en a marre des couches, donc hier je l'ai mis sur les toilettes (j'imagine très bien la façon un peu....musclée, même s'il adore son fils et que tous les 2 sont fusionnels) et je lui ai dit : "maintenant pipi et caca c'est dans les toilettes".
Et bien il n'y a plus jamais eu de couches.
Je suis d'accord avec certaines collègues qui disent que de nos jours les enfants sont propres plus tard. Mais par contre ils le sont plus rapidement, je trouve.


----------



## NOELLA92 (28 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, j'ai le meme soucis avec les parents d'une petite de 2 ans. Ils veulent qu'elle soit propre car son frère 'a été pour ses é


----------



## NOELLA92 (28 Juillet 2022)

bonjour, j'ai le même soucis avec les parents d'une petite de 2 ans ils veulent qu'elle soit propre car son frère l'a été à 2 ans. Je leur ai expliqué que chaque enfant est différent  a son propre rythme. Du coup, elle me donne 2 changes pour la journée mais pas de couche, même pour la sieste. Pour la journée la petite ne demande pas mais je peux gérer en lui proposant le pot régulièrement. Mais catastrophe pour la sieste. Elle se réveille en hurlant parce que toute mouillée, et je suis obligée de changer le drap. Et iben sur elle réveille le copain. Idem pour les sorties au parc. Je la mets sur le pot avant de sortir, mais il lui est arrivé de faire sur elle la-bas et obligées de rentrer pour la changer. La maman ne veut rien savoir. Elle me dit à la maison elle ne fait pas sur elle!!!!!!!!!!!!donc plus de couche. Heureusement le contrat se termine demain soir car place en crèche. Je trouve agaçant que les parents comparent leurs enfants, sans se rendre compte que chacun a son rythme pour faire les choses, marcher, parler, être propre. ET ils n'écoutent pas ce qu'on peut leur dire.  Je constate qu'après toutes mes années en tant qu'assmat, les parents sont de plus en plus persuadés de tout savoir et d'avoir raison. Enfin, ils se sont pas tous comme ça et tant mieux.
Bonne journée à toutes


----------



## Titine15 (28 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Eh bien j'ai le même souci avec un petit je finis d'email aussi. Eh bien j'ai gardé des couches et je lui mets parents contents ou pas je m'en fiche. Je n'ai pas que ça à faire de nettoyer du pipi routés les 5 min
Bonne journée


----------

